# Can your 21 day bloods indicate ovarian hyper stimulation?



## Seraphim (Nov 11, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone has come across info that states there is a certain result level that is indicative of OHSS.

The Dr's usually give a marker telling you,the result should be above XYZ,however, what I am wondering is, does any result above that basic level only ever mean yes you have ovulated- or is there a point where your 21 day blood test comes back that much higher that a Dr can say confidentally it shows OHSS?

I'm waiting on a call back from my GP today so plan on asking him but just wanted to ask here too


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Seraphim, I'm also interested in finding out if day-21 progesterone levels can indicate OHSS! I have had pretty bad pains since last Wed (sure I ovulated Wed). The pain peaked Thurs but has only dulled down very slightly since then to the point that I am still off work    Is there a reason you're asking or are you just curious? I did have a similar sort of thing but with less pain and lasting only a few days with my 2nd cycle at 50mg and my progesterone was 76.2 - more than double the month before and after....


----------



## Seraphim (Nov 11, 2012)

My Dr said no it cant be used to determine OHSS not even that it can be used to even hint that could be the case  

Thought I may have hit upon something that would help give some info on whats happening rather than having no clue whats going on inside but nope


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

No as your doctor has said, it can't indicate OHSS.  I've seen levels well over the 100 mark and it just means that the corpus luteum is doing its job well and pumping out lots of progesterone to support a potential pregnancy x


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi,

Just wondering if you have you day 21 blood test done say on day 23 or 24 because of no appointments etc will your progesterone levels be accurate? I mean is it at least likely to show ovulation? 

Calm x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Calmbaby,

If you ovulated around day 14, then yes it will still show ovulation a couple of days late.  Progesterone rises gradually in the first days following ovulation, reaches a peak and stays there for a few days before dropping down and causing your period to come.

The problem with this test is that it needs to be timed correctly and calling it day 21 is a bit deceptive.  If you ovulate earlier or later than day 14 you can get a result that falsely tells you you didn't ovulate when in fact you did.  The test needs to be done at 7 days past ovulation (up to day 8/9) and you're looking for a level of 30 or above to confirm ovulation.

Slightly lower levels could indicate that you ovulated at a different time that you thought, or can identify a need for progesterone support.

Good luck x


----------



## Seraphim (Nov 11, 2012)

for me it came back as a yes for ovulation.

But ive had 21 day bloods before when not taking meds and they were fine too.

So an ovulation on clomid for me isn't necessarily a big step forwards for all I or the dr's know ive been doing that every month for years.Thats what made me suspicious about being given clomid.

But for any woman who doesn't ovulate on their own,or ovulates infrequently- clomid (if it works) improves your odds of getting pregnant big time.


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Dudders- thank you I will have to see what my results are this month! 

Seraphim- I understand you being frustrated. I was the same last year and I showed I ov but was given clomid. I took it for about 4 months but it didn't do anything. The main reason I took it is that even if you ov, clomid can sometime cause a stronger ovulation. I didn't fully understand  but thought it gives an extra push. I don't know if it's true or not. It had since turned out I have PCOS symptoms but most of my  tests came back fine so it was not looked into further  ....  

I see you have kids already, so I don't know if your pct may not give you anything else. I know this is most likely the case for me. 

Have you looked into it? 

Calm x


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Good to know, although I've just remembered that I'm between hospitals (discharged from gynae when referred for IVF) so I have no idea who I need to call to get my test results back!! Another thing I realised today is that I always have my day-21 blood test on CD21 but with a 28 day cycle I ovulate on CD15 so am I going a day too early....?! x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

It's fine Kazza - I was always told the window was day 21-23 in case day 21 was a weekend, so one day shouldn't have a huge effect on the results x


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ah ok, that's a relief! Thanks Dudders  x


----------



## Seraphim (Nov 11, 2012)

Calmbaby-the PCT here wont fund ivf etc for me because I have kids.

Ive dine some digging with clomid.I'm useless with the emotional stuff but stats numbers and figures is what I'm at home with.What I found was for women who take clomid for anovulatory problems(not ovulating/infrequent ovulating),when clomid works-the successes are favorable.

Basically I sum it up as clomid can even out the playing field for women who weren't ovulating on their own,clomid (in the cases where it does make women ovulate) almost makes those women have the same sort of chances of conceiving as women who have no issues stopping them being pregnant.

Which is great if you are a women where clomid is working to make you ovulate.

The percentage of women taking clomid who DO ovulate themselves ,is teeny.

So if you are in this minuscule percentage nobody has stats on how effective it is for you.But what I think can be drawn from it is- were clomid great for boosting chances for women who do ovulate,we wouldn't be in the minority on this board.(this is only my assessment of things however).

As I said,stats and percentages are my thing.

When I came across the info that suggests if you have endometriosis ,clomid can actually have effects such as thin out the lining in the uterus ,effectively damaging your chances of being pregnant-not boosting them,i was shocked.

So Ive reassessed my taking clomid and I have done it looking at the facts ,figures and stats.

For me,I'm not at a stage where I feel I'm ok throwing caution to the wind and taking clomid hoping I'm not going to be adversely effected so I cant get pregnant,hoping I am the women who gets the BFP.

So I think this morning Ive arrived at the decision to get off the Clomid train.

Seeing as we already would be going private anyway-we don't *have to* go through the protocols NHS do.So we don't have to do several rounds of clomid before the specialist will refer us for IVF/ICSI.

So if we don't have to go through the motions-why go through the motions.Why not cut to the chase?

So I believe that's what I'm doing.

I will stress,my own situation isn't the norm- there very few women given clomid when they ovulate already.And fewer still in that category who have endo.

And as Ive already mentioned-clomid is a real potentially good medication for women where clomid makes you ovulate frequently.

But for me- its an emotional rollercoaster with some possible side effects that could maybe be actually stopping me getting pregnant.After all- I could ovulate in multiples on clomid,but if my uterus lining is thinned out,i could ovulate in 6's at a shot and its not going to help much.

So for those reasons I'm off to go research the success rates of ivf and icsi in nearby clinics and compare their prices.

I wish everyone here heartfelt success with clomid


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi seraphim- that great to come to a conclusion. I actually did the same last year and only took Clomid for 4 months. For me like you, I couldn't see how it would help me as I am also shown to ovulate. I just hoped I'd be in the success side of things. 

Good luck in your next planning. 

Calm x


----------

